# مقال بالــــ B.b.c. ... عن إبداع هندسي في الفن الإسلامي الزخرفى



## Mu7ammad (24 فبراير 2007)

صفحة الخبر الرسمية 
إبداع هندسي في الفن الإسلامي​
أظهرت دراسة للفن الإسلامي في العصور الوسطى أن بعض النماذج الهندسية المستخدمة فيه تستند إلى مبادئ أقرها علماء الرياضيات الحديثة بعد ذلك بقرون.

فقد وجد باحثون من الولايات المتحدة أن نماذج من القرن الخامس عشر تعتمد على مفهوم هندسة أشباه البلوريات.

وتقول الدراسة إن هذا يعكس فهما بديهيا لمعادلات رياضية معقدة، حتى إذا كان الحرفيون الذين يقومون على إنتاج تلك الفنون لم يتوصلوا إلى النظرية التي تقوم عليها تلك المعادلات.

وقد نشر البحث في مجلة ساينس العلمية.

ويظهر البحث حدوث انفراج هام في علم الرياضيات والتصميم لدى المسلمين بحلول العام 1200، أي بداية القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي.

ويقول بيتر لو من جامعة هارفارد "الأمر جد مذهل".

ويضيف في مقابلة أجريت معه "لقد استخدموا قرميدا يعكس فهما حسابيا من التعقيد بحيث لم نسبر أغواره إلا في السنوات العشرين إلى الثلاثين الماضية".

وتعكس تصميمات الفن الإسلامي هندسة أشباه البلورات باستخدام أشكال مضلعة متقابلة بحيث يمكن خلق نماذج يمكن أن تمتد حتى ما لانهاية.







كيف تستخدم أشكال بسيطة لتشكيل نماذج هندسية معقدة​وحتى قبل هذا الاكتشاف كان الاعتقاد التقليدي هو أن نماذج النجوم والمضلعات المعقدة التي يحويها التصميم الإسلامي يتم رسمها باستخدام خطوط صاعدة وهابطة بالاستعانة بمسطرة وبوصلة.

ويضيف لو "يمكنك متابعة ذلك لترى تطور التعقيد الهندسي المتزايد، إذ أنهم يبدأون بنماذج بسيطة، ثم تزداد تعقيدا".

وقد بدأ لو الاهتمام بهذا الجانب أثناء زيارته لأوزباكستان حيث لاحظ بناية إسلامية تعود للقرن السادس عشر تحتوى على قرميد يتخذ أشكالا من المضلعات العشارية.

وكان لو، الذي يصمم تجارب فيزيائية لمحطة الفضاء الدولية، يزور المنطقة لتفقد منشأة فضاء في تركمانستان.

يذكر أن الفن الإسلامي التقليدي يعتمد على مزيج من الخط والأشكال الهندسية والزهرية ويتجنب تصوير البشر.


----------



## نادية (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا كثير على هالمعلومات المهمة 
وجزاك الله كل خير..........................


----------



## معماري حلب (26 فبراير 2007)

الله اكبر الله اكبر الله اكبر ولله الحمدالاسلام سيعود للقدوة


----------

